# Brooks Garden Center Review



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

bVisited Brooks Garden Centre (formally the Mill) in Chesterfield, They carry a large range of products for mammals and Birds with a couple of Pet Macaws which greet you as you enter the shop, they had Budgies and Cockateils to buy as well as Rabbits, Guinea Pigs, mice etc

Futher along they have a joined Aquatic and Reptile section
A massive range of Reptiles, probably the best stocked Reptile store in a long time and they had just had a new delivery fresh from Hamm. Highlights were Java Reticulated Pythons, the biggest Horned Frogs ive ever seen, bigger than my palm. Golden Tegu, Red Eyed Tree Frogs, Panther Chameleon, Nile and Bosc Monitors, tons of Royal Morphs and various Tortoises.

In the Aquatic section there were a huge and impressive range of Marines and some quite nice Coldwater fish, in the Tropical side I was in heaven at least 25 species of Corydoras (I got a trio of melanistus) some stunning Discus, lots of rarer Dwarf Cichlids, L Number Plecs, rarer species of Synodontis, Swell Dwellers, Reeves Turtles, a fantastic range of communal tetras and Barbs

All the tanks looked clean and prices were spot on! Wasn't quite as good as I remember from many years ago but definitely worth a visit


----------

